

Mexico Ex-President Fox Calls for Drug Legalization - dskhatri
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-08-09/mexico-ex-president-fox-calls-for-drug-legalization.html

======
wake_up_sticky
It's about damn time we started having this conversation.

